# Shark Fishing this weekend?



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I finally got a decent shark setup a month ago or so and have been itching to take her to the beach and try my hand at a nice shark, the problem is I don't have a kayak! If any sharkfishermen on this forum are planning on hitting the beach this weekend would you mind if I tag along? I can bring bait or something if you want!


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

MorganMan,

I will be arriving at Perdido for a week long vacation/shark fishing trip with my family on the 6th. Shoot me a PM, we will get in on Saturday evening and if all goes well I will be soaking baits that night. I have a Yak and bringing the rods with me. I hope the surf isn't too rough and the june grass is all gone last year sucked so we are hoping for a better year.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds great man, Perido is a little far away but I'll do my best to convince one of my buds to go out there with me, I'll shoot you a PM once I get it figured out!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

grass has moved out pretty good. lots of slime one the line and fish eggs though.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

lowprofile is there too much to fish ? There was so much grass and slime last year it was almost impossible to fish I am hoping the same doesn't happen next week


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

grass was all but gone this past weekend but my line did get slimed. it doesn't affect fishing though. had a lot of eggs on my line too.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks for the update good luck fishing


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I wanted to go but marine forecast is calling for seas at 4-6' this weekend. That is some heavy surf.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, sounds pretty rough.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

sounds like its time to establish some bay spots


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

looking at the swell report, saturday night will be doable.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Saturday would be my first night fishing. I'm hoping for decent weather. I have been fishing the Perdido pass since for a long time and we usually hit it when the beach is too rough to kaka out but the shark fishing fell off for me After the dredge work a few years ago. are there other public places around Perdido or Pensacola that Hold decent sharks in the bay. I have kayak fished the bay but never had any luck with sharks.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

you can fish pickens, around bob sikes bridge (off the octagon or off the boardwalk), theres all the ski beaches on pensacola beach side, between bob sikes and 3 mile bride and also the shipping channel up by 3 miles between there and NAS.

plenty of spots to try. you just need to get some big baits out there.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ugly and I are going to check out a hammer spot, i'll keep an eye on weeds and slime on the way there and back. crossing 4 counties should get an idea of whats going on.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks and good luck, I sure the rain you all have now moves out by the weekend


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Sikes can be a great spot for sharks but the last 4 trips out there we have had absolutely terrible luck! And I hate going there on the weekends, the bridge is practically shoulder to shoulder with people who can't cast straight and think that everyone wants to hear their terrible taste in music.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

pensacola didn't have many weeds, full of that green moss stuff though. navarre was the same. ft. walton had more brown weeds and destin looked clear, but i didn't go in and actually check. lol


----------

